# Need Advice FAST



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello I have a good chance on recusing another tegu who is the about the same size as mine. And would love to house them together! How do I go about interdusing them together for the first time? or would i just put the other one in the enclosure eith mylnor and see what happens? Any advise plz help :fc


----------



## tora (Aug 4, 2010)

I think with like all animals they should be introduced on 'neutral grounds'. Then if they seem ok, completely rearrange the existing cage and switch out the bedding.

If they are male x female though you're going to need a separate cage anyway.


----------



## fireimp141 (Aug 4, 2010)

Uhhh do NOT just stick them in a cage together and see what happens. Bloodshed is the answer. Best way to do it is get the one rescued first. Keep "him" in a different housing for quarentine for like a month to be safe. After that, you don't see any thing wrong, with possibly a fecal sample, you can introduce them. Best way to do it is to warm bath them both and then probably feed them also so that way they have a nice full belly and are relaxed. Then I'd prolly say in the bathroom with some watchful eyes let them wander around each other, and if all goes well keep introducing them to each other until they are comfortable with each other. If all goes well change out your substrate so that ones smell isn't overpowering the cage so it becomes a neutral ground to get accompanied on. Thats what I would do.


----------



## Nessie (Aug 4, 2010)

Cool are you getting another too? I just picked up my red yesterday and all went well. I put them both in feeding bins and took them into the bathroom that I allow free roaming. I took the red out first and let her sniff around then I help Dezie to see if she would tense at all and she was fine. The Red came right over and started flicking. Dezie still isn't sure of her but when the Red isn't looking Dezie takes some flicks. Today they seem to be in the same hide more times then not. Now mine are babies still so I am sure the process is slightly different for older Tegus. 

Good Luck and would love to see pics!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you everyone for the great advice. I went over and visited with the tegu she/he is so pretty, but i have a problem! she is so mean! the owner hasnt done anything with her and wants to get rid of her and get a baby to start over fresh.. omg :bang ... She makes me want to pull my hair out.. she has had the gu sence it was a baby and she is scared of it, cuz he huff and puffs alot.. when i tryed to get him out of his tank he tryed several times to bite me. I had to put a towel over him to calm him down...He is going to be alot of work that is forsure! what do I do? please help Do i get this other tegu which she only wants 135 for him or do I not ? :hifit Im so confussed.. he is a all white face beauty


----------



## Nessie (Aug 4, 2010)

If you think you can find the time for her then go for it. It'll be like starting all over except with a slighty bigger baby! I am a sucker for a deal so I would try for $100 being that she needs so much work, but either way it's how comfortable you are.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

i know! she wont take anything less then 135.. so that she can buy another baby tegu for that price...ppl like her make me want to scream. i sat there and talked with her on how to try and tame him and to try alot of diff things... he is just a grumpy guy that needs someone that has a lot of time. I DO HAVE THAT TIME! i just dont have the room to build another enclosure if they cant be house together!i do have another tank that is 6x2x2 but i know he will need bigger.. i dont know what to do


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Med. to large tegus go for about $75 in my area. A Lot of people start at $200 plus, but after a couple weeks the price comes way down. Everyone wants a baby. I would wait and call her again. There is no way I would pay that much unless it is a great looking tegu and it is going to be a breeder.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

:shock: wow i wish they went for that in our area but this is cheap in our area and it is a great looking tegu...


----------



## Nessie (Aug 4, 2010)

Why not bring your Tegu to meet this one. See how things go before you back yourself into a corner. Regardless you need to consider the possibility of having to house them seperately just incase. I was wary of telly my hubby that cause I thought that would make it a no go but he just figured that he could just stack two enclosures so we don't take anymore floor space then need be. Instead of making the one large one 8x4x4 we'll do it 8x4x3 and build the same on top. That is only if it is required.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

that is a good idea... im sure everything will be ok... i will bring my gu to the other gu b4 purshce forsure


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh man im having second thought too many things to figure out.. tomorrow i will take my gu to meet the other to really make up my mind up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

It doesn't sound like you're at all prepared for this tegu. 

Do you really think it's wise to get another one? You said yourself you don't have the room to provide proper housing for the second one should they be incompatible. What if they hate each other? What if all your attempts at having them get on well does nothing to change that? What will you do then?

If I had doubts, especially about 12 hours before I'm supposed to make up my mind, then that's pretty muchs tells me that it's probably not the best decision.

That's just me, though . . .


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 4, 2010)

you have a good point. i am weighing all my options too the pos and cons. i have a tank that is 6x2x2 that will be ok for awhile, but would need something bigger if they do not get along, i was also told that i could build another tank and put it on top of the other tegu tank i have which is 6x4x4.. so in a sence i do have room just not much. only best decision is what is better for the tegu. A owner that doesnt spend time with him or a diff owner "me" that will give him all the love and attention he can have?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, the tegu would be better off with you, probably. But would you be better off with another tegu? Especially so suddenly, at such sort notice?



> Oh man im having second thought too many things to figure out..



That doesn't sound like it, to me. "Too man things to figure out" really means there are too many thing right now that you don't quite have the answers too. You might want to pass this one up and wait for another time.

Like I said, if you're having serious doubts this close to the actualy purchase, you really have to consider the possibility that this is probably not the best decision for you.

And were you considering keeping the two tegus in a 6x4x4? That's really small for two adults, don't you think? Even if you did get the tegu, you should consider a full size 8x4x4, I think, no? Otherwise it might even be besst that you have the two stacked cages.

One other thing, it's probably best NOT to bring your tegu with you. Taking your tegu from your home, a place with which he is familiar, into some other place that is completely alien to him and basically 'forcing' him to interact with an animal that s/he has never seen before who is known to be aggressive? Well I can't think of how that will be good for either animal. You'll likely just end up with one really stressed tegu and one seriously pissed off tegu.

EDIT: Something my parents taught me: "Just because you _really want_ something, doesn't mean you _should_ have it."


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 5, 2010)

Jon has given you some excellent advice and I agree with him 100%. No offense but after reading this thread I'm not sure this tegu is right for you.

Personally, I would offer no more than $75.00 for a gu like you described and tell the owner to take it or leave it.

When you are ready for another spend your money wisely and get one from Bobby's stock. That way you know you're getting something of quality.

Just my .02


...Jefroka


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 5, 2010)

yes 100% great advise I do agree


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 5, 2010)

i know most ppl on here have given me the best advise and the lady is now willing to seell me the tegu for 50 dollars. I am going to be building another tank.. and stacking it on another it will be as big as my other tegu a 6x4x4. I believe that is big enough!and decided not to even try to house them together at all. I have an appt today to take the tegu to a vet to make sure it is in good health also. So no worries now I have a enclosure and building another one in a wks time , not housing it with my tegu, and taking him to a vet also. I believe in my heart and soul i am doing the right thing! If anyone has anymore to help please feel fee any advise is helpful


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, you stayed in the driver's seat on this one and look what happened! Bravo!

$50.00 good job.

Please post pictures when you get him/her.


...Jefroka


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 6, 2010)

yes i will post.. some pics the ones i have say they are too big... he is doing great thou.. vet said he was in good health.. fecal test will be back monday!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 6, 2010)

here are some pics of my new baby! well not a baby but baby to me! :mrgreen: :roon :woot :bolt


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Aug 6, 2010)

more pics


----------

